# Just Wondering??????????????????



## ms.bowles (Feb 12, 2009)

How many different types/breeds of marijuana plants are there? 
are there any books with that info  avalible


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 12, 2009)

You are asking this in the 'Introduction' section 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=12

eace:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 12, 2009)

There are so  many crosses and unknown, never before cataloged pure landrace strains and so forth that yeah. If you want a viable number (since I'm pullin this outta nowhere): 1032 crosses and 28 landraces...just kidding...there is no real way to be know. if someone has a certain quantifiable number for you then there also pullin it outta there bum. Take care and Welcome to MP!


----------



## GeezerBudd (Feb 12, 2009)

420,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000.420

LOL

Gb


----------



## ru2broke2 (Apr 25, 2009)

ms.bowles said:
			
		

> How many different types/breeds of marijuana plants are there?
> are there any books with that info  avalible


yes. there is a book called  "cannabible". i am not sure of the author though.


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 25, 2009)

There's also some books called The Big Book of Buds Vol 1,2,3 By Ed Rosenthal I have all 3 and love them they don't have all the strains but they have all the strains from reputable Breeders! It deuails growing tips by the breeder of the strain as well as in depth look at Buzz,Flower Time,Yeild and the best method growing all from the breeders who actually bred the strains, it was a must have for me I leave all 3 on the coffee table and everyone can't put them down! Hope that helps you alittle

                                           Phatpharmer


----------



## Mutt (Apr 25, 2009)

here is a small list  not all of em but a few on there :hubba: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5570


----------



## zipflip (Apr 25, 2009)

hxxp://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/purple_kush.html
  marijuan strain library


----------

